# New Holland LS 180 vs 180B



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im going to look at a 2005 LS180.B this weekend. We have an older LS180. Anyone know what the B stands for? I cant find any info on the net.

Id like to have a LS185 for the greater HP, but we are getting closer to winter and time and my budget are running out.

Matt


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have both the B is just a bored out engine nothing major 
I like the older one better when starting in cold weather my new one give me issuses at time


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

16K with forks, has hydraulic quick attach and 2 speed, not high flow, 1220 hours

What do you think? Not a great deal, but not to bad either considering they are harder to find this time of year


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw this on CL I think oes it have heat and cab I font recall don't a bad deal for the area


----------

